# World Taxidermy Championship... great work



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I hope this isn't a repost... searched zebra and nothing came up like this on first page.  What a mount....

*Subject:* World taxidermy championship

WOW ........THIS TAXIDERMIST IS GOOD.

Look at each angle and remember, there are no ropes or lines holding any of this up. The Lion is held up by his tail, where it contacts the zebra leg, and the entire mount is supported by the zebras back leg. Pretty amazing.


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

WOW! That is 2Cool!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

That's definitely the best mount I've ever seen. 

Amazing how real it looks...Def a winner!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice work for sure, I've been to a cpl of these shows and its amazing at some of the work you'll see. Next time the Texas Taxi host the National competition its one I won't miss....WW


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I like the expression on the lions face... Pretty amazing work!!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I would imagine that the lion tail has a rod that slides down into the zebra's leg and when they get ready to move it they slide the lion off and seperate the two for ease of transport... I thought of that because I have an elk mounted and the antlers come off in the same fashion... I bet there is 2 years worth of work in that display..very nice


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

The taxidermist (Dennis Harris -- The Artistry of Wildlife in MI) posts on another board I am on. The mount stands 14' 8" and won:

"First Place Best of Catagory Combined Artist"
"Best In the World Combined Artist World Champion"
"2nd Place Carl Akley Award"

Here is the frame:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Here is another "action suspended" mount he did.

Air Cougar


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> Here is another "action suspended" mount he did.
> 
> Air Cougar


eeeerrrr,,, blocked,, can you upload it Charles???

That mount is freaking awesome.:brew:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

waterspout said:


> eeeerrrr,,, blocked,, can you upload it Charles???
> 
> That mount is freaking awesome.:brew:


By the way, here is their website:

The Artistry of Wildlife


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

took mine off for you charles...


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very, very cool mounts! Thanks for the post,,,,,


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Beautiful work!! Equally as impressive is the 90 to 150 day turnaround time!! Three months to get back ANY sort of mount is pushing it!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

****.... that zebras life sucks!!! A lion eating its face off, and a shark nipping at its ankles... haha

That work is amazing.... I wonder what the price tag is on that?? Gotta be well over 20k... if not over 30k


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

I've been waiting to pull the trigger on a bobcat because I have yet to find a taxidermist who can truly make it look lifelike. 

Same goes for these mounts. As super as most details on these two look, the claws aren't out on either mount. Are we supposed to believe these lions are really big sweethearts and are just funnin' with their grazer friends? To me, this is a glaring mistake and I'd be more than a little put out to pay for this kind of mistake.

Is there anybody out there who can do it all? Eyes, teeth, ears, posture, facial expression? 

I have seen some good ones with a bird in the mouth, but never a good open-mouth mount or action mount.

Anyone?


----------



## TUNNEL HAND (Aug 5, 2009)

Beautiful work. However: I just returned from visiting Kruger National Park in South Africa and I guess I failed to notice the sharks out there on the Seringetti. Where did that come from? :smile::smile:
T-HAND


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) said:


> I've been waiting to pull the trigger on a bobcat because I have yet to find a taxidermist who can truly make it look lifelike.
> 
> Same goes for these mounts. As super as most details on these two look, the claws aren't out on either mount. Are we supposed to believe these lions are really big sweethearts and are just funnin' with their grazer friends? To me, this is a glaring mistake and I'd be more than a little put out to pay for this kind of mistake.
> 
> ...


The Cods on the Zebra don't look right either...:rotfl:


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Its a beautiful pc no dought, but I as a ex would have sewed the lion up the back as the belly side is the focal point. I failed to notice the claws and am sure it was a major deduct but the rest made up for the deduct. I like the other pc Charles posted better >>but thats me....WW


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) said:


> I've been waiting to pull the trigger on a bobcat because I have yet to find a taxidermist who can truly make it look lifelike.
> 
> Same goes for these mounts. As super as most details on these two look, the claws aren't out on either mount. Are we supposed to believe these lions are really big sweethearts and are just funnin' with their grazer friends? To me, this is a glaring mistake and I'd be more than a little put out to pay for this kind of mistake.
> 
> ...


Palermo in Bryan has done some of the best bobcat mounts I have seen. At least they look like bobcats not bug eyed and dispoportioned. By the way the mounts on the other page are really good though.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice. How would you like to have to move that thing? lol


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) said:


> I've been waiting to pull the trigger on a bobcat because I have yet to find a taxidermist who can truly make it look lifelike.
> 
> Same goes for these mounts. As super as most details on these two look, the claws aren't out on either mount. Are we supposed to believe these lions are really big sweethearts and are just funnin' with their grazer friends? To me, this is a glaring mistake and I'd be more than a little put out to pay for this kind of mistake.
> 
> ...


Are you schittin me? Am I just a hick or are those not the most awesome mounts I have ever seen?! I went back and even critiqued them afer I read your post and cannot judge against no claws sticking out...You my man are very finicky (or fancy)  I think they were awesome mounts....

T-BONE


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

tpool said:


> Are you schittin me? Am I just a hick or are those not the most awesome mounts I have ever seen?! I went back and even critiqued them afer I read your post and cannot judge against no claws sticking out...You my man are very finicky (or fancy)  I think they were awesome mounts....
> 
> T-BONE


X2


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wet Dreams,
How do you know that when a lion is in a fierce battle with a biting Zebra, and it is jumping backards, that at that instant it will have it's claws out and not tretracted. Just asking?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) said:


> I've been waiting to pull the trigger on a bobcat because I have yet to find a taxidermist who can truly make it look lifelike.
> 
> Same goes for these mounts. As super as most details on these two look, the claws aren't out on either mount. Are we supposed to believe these lions are really big sweethearts and are just funnin' with their grazer friends? To me, this is a glaring mistake and I'd be more than a little put out to pay for this kind of mistake.
> 
> ...


Reeves Taxidermy on Sheldon Rd. did my bobcat. I kept it in the freezer for 2 years until I found someone that I thought could make it look as real as possible. Wayyyyyy too many taxidermists out there that screw up bobcats.... Most look flat out comical.... I spent many hours on the computer and visiting shops before I found someone who could make the eyes, mouth, neck and basic curves look natural.

I had 2 problems with my mount. 1) Its not facing the room like I want it too... im not sure if he used the wrong mold or what, but it just bugs me.... and 2) the material used to make the outside layer on the rock is chipping away without touching it. I will be bringing it back to get the base redone.

Other than that, its one of the realest looking bobcats that I have seen. I decided against the open mouth because I have yet to see a bobcat with its mouth open while hunting....ever.... They are not agressive animals...

Another guy you might need to try is Palmers Taxidermy in LaPorte... I just got some AWESOME mounts back from him... it was the first time I have used him and he did a pheasant and a pintail for me.... Excellent work... I will be back, especially for my bird work..

I cant find a good pic really of it, but its looks much better in person... something about the flash makes it look wierd.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, anybody know how much a full-body lion mount would weigh?


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

A few thing and thoughts.....

It is a very awesome and time consuming mount. As taxidermist we have many types of critics and we can not please all of them. The only one we really have to please is the guy paying the bill. 

Dennis is not trying to be 100% accurate or correct in his work, He is more about the Artistic aspect of taxidermy and he will tell you this himself. He achieved what he set out to do, provoke thought with his work.

Should the claws be in or out ? In this piece I don't believe so. The cat is in retreat not attack. Even when a cat attacks the claws really don't come out until impact.

As far as finding a good cat taxidermist..... The problem is more about customers not wanting to pay for truly good work.

justinsfa - Your cat is nice and better then most and yes it has a few issues. Why did he not turn the head down and/or to the animals right? What is up with his right paw? It looks broken. This just shows inexperience in your taxidermist or that he just don't care or maybe you didn't pay him enough to go the extra step. What did you pay if I might ask?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

John Paul said:


> A few thing and thoughts.....
> 
> It is a very awesome and time consuming mount. As taxidermist we have many types of critics and we can not please all of them. The only one we really have to please is the guy paying the bill.
> 
> ...


The cats right paw is actually turned under, with the paw facing upward.... like it is in between steps.... its just hard to see in the picture... it looks normal in person...

The head turn is what bugs me, but my taxi did tell me that a head turn is usually what makes cats look like they have an elongated neck and look awkward... I may get him to alter the base and turn the cats whole body more towards the room.

I chose the mouth closed mount just because I think it looks more natural... Im not so sure that this is the best bobcat mount ever, but I would say its in the top 10% when compared to some of the crapp that I see.... I cant believe that some people actually cut a check for it. Like this one.....










My cat was just under $700.

This is the manican I thought I was getting.... actually, I think its off your site!!! Found it on photobucket..


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*so true*

I have never seen a bobcat mount that looked "right." That bobcat in that last pic is the best one I have ever seen.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

chronotrigger said:


> I have never seen a bobcat mount that looked "right." That bobcat in that last pic is the best one I have ever seen.


 Thank You, The photo of the cat with his front paws on the wood is one of mine. The photo is off photobucket, I put it there, the one on my site has a dark background.

justinsfa -

My apologies on the foot it is hard to see in the photo but I went back and blew up the pic and now I can see what your talking about. On the subject of turning the head_......." but my taxi did tell me that a head turn is usually what makes cats look like they have an elongated neck and look awkward... "_ This makes my point, he is inexperienced or doesn't want to take the time to do it. They will not look that way if it is done correctly.

Enough of a hijack we should start a new thread for this.

dwilliams35 -_ " Just out of curiosity, anybody know how much a full-body lion mount would weigh? "_

The mounted lion should weigh around 80 - 100lbs.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

John Paul said:


> dwilliams35 -_ " Just out of curiosity, anybody know how much a full-body lion mount would weigh? "_
> 
> The mounted lion should weigh around 80 - 100lbs.


 In one of those "suspended mounts" like started the thread, will a taxidermist really do any engineering on the frame and what it will hold, or does it normally end up being just "put whatever metal you can put in it and make it work? Gotta be some pretty serious leverages on some of those...


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Most of the time you have very little choice were you will have to put the metal, So we put it were it's needed and weld it up with some over kill.


----------

